# PC Sound kommt an Anlage nur auf einer Box



## Der O (1. Dezember 2003)

Hey,
mein PC hängt über eine Cinch Klinke Kabel an der Anlage.

Leider kommt der PC sound an der Anlage nur an einer Box raus.

hab schon an allen einstellungen rumgefummelt, tut sich nix!

An der Anlage kann es nicht liegen, denn bei radio, oder CD klingt alles normal.....
 

Über einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar


PS: hab ganz normalen onboard sound...


----------



## Sinac (2. Dezember 2003)

Einfach mal ganz logisch rangehen:
Kopfhörer an die Soundkarte und schaun obs stereo ist, wenn ja sind Einstellungen und Soundcard ja ok.
Dann mal n anderes Kabel zum testen oder CD-Player an den gleichen Chinch Eingang von der Anlage, um zu schaun ob der Anschluss ok ist....
ABer ich tippe mal auf Kabel, meins ist zumindest andauerd kuputt =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Der O (2. Dezember 2003)

Recht hattest du! Das Kabel ist (mal wieder) im A****

Naja, wird halt mal wieder ein neues fällig!  Merci


----------

